# Getting there!



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Still a long way to go for any kind of art.... Tried to dip the wand more quickly and not create too much froth. Shot gave me exactly 60ml in 25s too!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Keep practising - you'll get there. 60ml shot? - bit on the highside.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

What should I be aiming for? Advice seems to vary...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

25-40.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I wasn't sure if the 1:1.6 ratio was for a single or double! Looks like I should be aiming for just 29g from 18g? So about half what I pulled!???


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep

13 characters


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Eek. I need a smaller cup, or it'll be all milk!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

150-160ml cups make a very nice flat white.


----------

